# Grass clippings?



## Robert (Aug 12, 2011)

Every time I cut my grass I empty the grass clipping into the woods. Any way of saving these and feeding to my torts? I feel like if I just dump them into their enclosures it will dry up too quickly.


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe put some in their enclosure and see if they are interested? I use to work with this crazy lady who insisted that all a tortoise should eat is grass clippings....well after listening to her as much as I could possibly stand I took some clippings from the park I used to work at (was chemical free turf) I tried it with them fresh cut...dried out...blade by blade hand given AND NO WAY they just did not want it to eat...they did enjoy sprawling out on it...now..they will eat up grass if they graze it in the ground...now this is just my guys  I yours may chow it down.....


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 12, 2011)

well....if you have a petrol mower,,,,(or whatever) 
you should not feed because it goes through all the fumes and petrol fumes and is basically poisoned this is bad for any animal i was told also by my crazy gardener ...not sure if its' true or not! !


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2011)

The only thing I would be careful of would be not to pile it into a pile, but spread it out. A pile of grass heats up (very, very hot) in the center quickly. After that it starts to mold and you can actually see steam coming off it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2011)

I feed the fresh clippings to my guys sometimes and have had no problems.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 12, 2011)

I do it sometime as well, but they tend to rather have it still attached to the ground..


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2011)

I just feel like I am wasting good food every time the mower gets emptied. 

Has anyone ever tried bagging it up and refrigerating it? To be dispensed throughout the week?

Or better yet freezing and saving for the winter months?


----------



## jaizei (Aug 12, 2011)

Ever think of starting a worm bin or compost pile? It'd be an indirect way of using them for your torts.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2011)

I dump mine into my worm bins


----------



## Laura (Aug 12, 2011)

dry it out and make hay..
as long as you know there is nothing bad in the weeds..
A friend of mine had a gardner that did this to her llamas.. the last place they were at has Oleander.. Not pretty....lesson learned.. the hard way...


----------

